
Show HN: Jukedeck – create unique, royalty-free music for your videos using A.I. - edrex1
https://www.jukedeck.com/make
======
modeless
To me the exciting thing about automatic music composition isn't royalty-free
prerecorded music, but the potential for real-time composition. Imagine a
video game where your actions instantly affect the music, not just by splicing
together prerecorded clips but actually by having new music composed and
performed in real time. Or, somewhat more fancifully, imagine a set of
headphones that play a continuous soundtrack for your life based on what's
happening around you.

Is Jukedeck looking into real-time composition?

~~~
edrex1
We're not doing it right now, but rest assured that we find that fascinating
too.

~~~
jan1021488
Are you guys planning to opensource the core library used to generate the
music?

------
rockarage
This is a business I know well. Jukedeck is an example of how founders and
investors do not conduct appropriate market research. There is a limited
market demand for low-cost royalty-free music for videos. One could argue
there is an oversupply* of royalty-free music relative to buyers. The quality
is not good enough to disrupt the billion dollar Production music industry
that is top heavy, a relative small amount of creators at the top get the
majority of the money, the rest compete for the little that is left. Jukedeck
has raised enough money ($3million #) to be around for a few years if they
control their burn rate. But Jukedeck in its current form, is just another
music startup destined for the Deadpool.
([http://techcrunch.com/tag/deadpool/](http://techcrunch.com/tag/deadpool/))

* [http://lmgtfy.com/?q=royalty+free+music](http://lmgtfy.com/?q=royalty+free+music) # [http://www.businessweekly.co.uk/tech-trail/investment-tree/d...](http://www.businessweekly.co.uk/tech-trail/investment-tree/digital-music-provider-raises-fresh-%C2%A32m)

~~~
bstrong
Wow, that was harsh. If startups were assigned to the Deadpool based solely on
whether their 1.0 products were ready to immediately disrupt billion dollar
industries, there wouldn't be _any_ successful startups out there.

Personally, when I see a team of people who are passionate about what they are
doing create something new and interesting, I like to cheer them on.

I think the technology is interesting and cool. Even if it isn't marketable in
current form (what 1.0 product is), I wish them the best in iterating on it
until it is.

~~~
rockarage
What's harsh is burning through 3 million dollars while you're trying to
figure out what's wrong. If my statments leads to a major change that saves
the company that is a good thing.

~~~
strayptr
3 million dollars is nothing. It took a million dollars to make a single very
low-quality video game, circa 2008. Salaries are expensive.

The investment model is set up to let founders "burn through" money while they
explore new approaches to old industries. The investors don't really care that
the money is lost. To be an investor, you have to assume 9 out of 10 of your
investments will be write-offs.

So if you're not defending the investors' money, and if the founders are happy
doing this, then why are you intentionally being harsh? Let them do their
thing. Yeah they might fail, but so what? It's the only path to success.

It's not really productive to try to save people or companies via internet
comments. You're more likely to demoralize them than to change their minds.
Unfortunately, demoralization is often someone's hidden motive.

~~~
rockarage
I have actually helped a company where our initial interaction was via an
internet comment, so don't make assumptions. Stating market reality is not
being harsh, there is an abundant supply of royalty free music available at a
very low cost or for free. If you're demoralized because someone states the
facts of a competitive market than that is very unfortunate and you're not
really fit to be an entrepreneur in a highly competitive market. From
experience, working on a product that is failing is very demoralizing. I
actually will like to see them do something novel and great with their
technology.

Moreover there is great ideas* in this thread that can actually help the
company.

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10707389](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10707389)

~~~
nitrogen
_I actually will like to see them do something novel and great with their
technology._

As a developer, occasional FPS gamer, and musician, I'd like to see them
tackle adaptive generative music that is actually convincing. I want music
that takes cues from the gaming environment without obvious loop splicing
points and without feeling mechanical.

~~~
humanfromearth
Yes, that was I was expecting.

1\. I upload a video 2\. Jukedeck finds me the perfect audio for it.

------
iraphael
According to their pricing page (
[https://www.jukedeck.com/pricing](https://www.jukedeck.com/pricing) ), you
can use the track free of royalty, but if you want to actually own it, you
have to pay $199.

But this falls kind of in a gray area. If the AI created the tracks, why does
the company own the copyright (and thus, have the right to sell it)? In
December 2014, the United States Copyright Office stated that works created by
a non-human are not subject to U.S. copyright (see:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monkey_selfie#Copyright_issues](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monkey_selfie#Copyright_issues)
). So, in theory, AI could also own copyright.

Moreover, do they actually check every newly generated track to make sure its
not too similar to previously-sold tracks?

~~~
drzaiusapelord
> If the AI created the tracks, why does the company own the copyright

Uh, do you think there's a sentient being here? Its just a relatively simple
algorithm here (at least compared to sci-fi style AI), the same kind of thing
that decides how to autofix colors in photos or do a transform in photoshop.

Dynamic music generation has been a thing since at least the 80s. I think I
had an Apple// program that did this.

>works created by a non-human are not subject to U.S. copyright

I'd like to see you prove some silly music generator is on the equal footing
of a living and intelligent animal to any court. I can't imagine you not being
laughed out of courtroom.

~~~
DennisP
The program wouldn't own the copyright, but that doesn't necessarily mean that
the company which made the program would own the copyright. It could end up
public domain.

E.g. the recently infamous selfie by a monkey was ruled public domain, having
been produced by a non-human.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monkey_selfie](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monkey_selfie)

~~~
bpicolo
Software expressly created by a human here.

~~~
Nadya
Doesn't hold up. Library of Babel and the Universal Slideshow would be able to
claim copyright on all photographs and literature because _all_ photographs
and _all_ literature that _ever will be_ or _ever was_ is contained within
their corpus/gallery.

Every picture you've ever taken, the Universal Slideshow already contains that
picture. The picture of your birth, every memorable moment of your life, and
every possible variation of your death.

[0] [http://libraryofbabel.info/](http://libraryofbabel.info/)

[1]
[https://babelia.libraryofbabel.info/slideshow.html](https://babelia.libraryofbabel.info/slideshow.html)

~~~
tdb7893
They probably would only have copyright over what they create, not everything
they could create

~~~
Nadya
Everything is already created. In regards to the Library of Babel, you can
even search the library to verify this. (There is an extended Library that
contains entire novels to be searched - the web version is a bit
smaller/limited to pages.)

It's _already there_ it just needs to be _found_. That's the entire point!

~~~
level3
This is a false claim. The Library of Babel is far from complete; the site
itself only claims completion up to 3200-character texts. And that's limited
only to lower-case alphabetic letters, periods, commas, and spaces. So there
is still a vast amount of possible texts that haven't yet been created.

~~~
Nadya
The Library of Babel that is _online_ has those limits, yes. Which is why I
_explicitly mentioned_ I wasn't referring to the website.

 _> (There is an extended Library that contains entire novels to be searched -
the web version is a bit smaller/limited to pages.)_

The creator has variations of the code that _aren 't_ online. For example,
lower-case alphabetical letters was a choice to "remain true to the original
concept" but a base64 variation that allows for capital letters is possible.
Furthermore - searching for _entire books_ rather than _being limited to 3,200
characters_ is also possible. Also other languages would also be possible but
require further variations of the code.

It's just having this work _on the web_ to a website that sees 30-40k daily
visitors because the algorithm isn't fast enough to meet those demands.

[0]
[https://libraryofbabel.info/forum/?bbp_user=1&bbp_reps=1&pag...](https://libraryofbabel.info/forum/?bbp_user=1&bbp_reps=1&paged=22)

E:

Rate limited in posts. My reply to the below is as follows:

Your claims only hold for the _web_ version. I was not speaking of the web
version. So you are explicitly _wrong_. There is a version of the library that
is not limited to those characters, that is not limited to lowercase Latin
alphabet, and is _not_ limited to being searched 3,200 characters at a time.
So what are you contending by making such statements?

Yes. The web version is held to those limits. Which is why I explicitly
mentioned I was not referring to the web version. Your claims _only hold
against the web version_. So I'm not seeing the point you are trying to make
here.

E2:

I hate how HN rate limits like this. :)

I'll concede that. Does ASCII art of a Chinese character represent the same
information as the Chinese character? That's stretching things so I'm not
making that as a counterpoint - but more of a thought experiment.

For example:
[https://libraryofbabel.info/bookmark.cgi?ygofnzdyjijlsc299](https://libraryofbabel.info/bookmark.cgi?ygofnzdyjijlsc299)

~~~
level3
I'm not challenging the claim that it contains a lot of texts; I'm challenging
the claim that "everything has already been created and just needs to be
found." That claim is explicitly false, regardless of the version of the
Library of Babel you are using.

Edit: Reply to your reply: One inherent limitation with the current code is
that it has to assume some encoding. Currently, there is no encoding that
contains all known glyphs (e.g the Prince symbol, uncommon kanji, etc) so
there will be texts that can not currently be generated, regardless of how
much you increase the character set.

Edit2: Even if one were to allow ASCII art to represent a character, you then
have the problem of how to distinguish between ASCII art substitution and
actual ASCII art. Consider "Densha Otoko," which basically consists of message
board posts that often contain ASCII art.

[http://portal.nifty.com/2007/04/15/b/img/012.jpg](http://portal.nifty.com/2007/04/15/b/img/012.jpg)

------
Animats
It sounds like one of those recursive ANN things. On the scale of seconds,
it's quite good. But there's no higher-level structure. For "folk", this is
obvious; for ambient, you'd probably never notice.

The goal for this technology is to beat the two guys who write most popular
music.[1] Another few years.

[1] [http://nypost.com/2015/10/04/your-favorite-song-on-the-
radio...](http://nypost.com/2015/10/04/your-favorite-song-on-the-radio-was-
probably-written-by-these-two/)

~~~
edrex1
I'm glad you like it on the scale of seconds! Higher-level structure is
definitely a challenge, and is something we're working on.

~~~
anigbrowl
Your electronic offerings are OK. While I'm skeptical about your business
model, as it stands, one possible pivot would be to pitch it at musicians as a
dynamic arrangement/compositional tool.

I _would_ very much like to try it with MIDI output, as I personally enjoy
tweaking synths and effects more than the compositional tasks of harmonizing
melodies etc.

~~~
edrex1
Hey @anigbrowl - great to hear. We can get you the MIDI - could you email me
at hello at [our company name] dot com?

------
minimaxir
Relevant context: Jukedeck recently won TechCrunch Disrupt London.

[http://techcrunch.com/2015/12/08/jukedeck-wins-disrupt-
londo...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/12/08/jukedeck-wins-disrupt-london-2015/)

------
ianstormtaylor
This is incredibly cool! Really well done. The entire experience with creating
and listening to the tracks feels really good. I'm going to be using this for
my next product demo video.

It's crazy how good the tracks sound.

One thing that would be nice is the ability (like some others have stated) to
tweak the generated sound. For example, there might be a lull at 0:24 but
given my video it would be best for the lull to be at 0:52 instead. Would be
cool if the layers/pieces were moveable a bit to make it perfectly fit the
content it's paired with.

Anyways, congratulations!

~~~
isaiahg
I agree, I'd love to be able to tweak tracks after they're generated.

Also I noticed in long tracks, like 5min+, that it gets a little repetitive,
like the algorithm is trying to pad it out. At least in the few I created,
could be a fluke.

~~~
edrex1
It does sometimes get a little repetitive - that's something we're working on
improving. This is one of the reasons we've limited tracks to 5 minutes long
for now.

------
mentos
Feature Request: Allow playback of the track that has a row for each of the
instruments that you can mute/unmute to isolate. Then allow regeneration of a
specific instrument within the track.

~~~
edrex1
Another really interesting idea - thanks!

------
Bedon292
I think it would be pretty cool to have this as a streaming service. Let me
listen to it as it is generated, and then slice out pieces if I really like
them.

~~~
edrex1
That's a really interesting idea. Generating streams is something we're
thinking seriously about, so it's good to hear it might be useful.

------
dharma1
I don't personally like the music, reminds me of Band in a Box, but the
execution is good. Wonder what the stack is - LSTM creates the midi tracks,
linux based DAW with pre-set instrument/effect chains bounces that into an
mp3?

------
tristanho
Wow - sounds really good and took about 30s to make:

[https://www.jukedeck.com/share/8e36d5703267cefbe1a924bf800f9...](https://www.jukedeck.com/share/8e36d5703267cefbe1a924bf800f98b914b64408ca6044f7cbe739f992809cf0)

Awesome idea and execution, quite jealous I didn't think of this!

~~~
dlss
Agree. Here's an Ambient Sparse one (generated before I saw this one)

[https://www.jukedeck.com/share/a0126f548a92b5e60df8e78e3a629...](https://www.jukedeck.com/share/a0126f548a92b5e60df8e78e3a62989d58ec8bb7d3c0c6664e8b58178da918a8)

I'm specifically curious how much variation there is between tracks -- perhaps
we can get more HNers to post?

~~~
Eiriksmal
Aggressive drum 'n bass with a fast tempo.
[https://www.jukedeck.com/share/4b576db534b17c0c6b8f708ede487...](https://www.jukedeck.com/share/4b576db534b17c0c6b8f708ede487994f74c0e9a99bb64df78da080e23a44450)

Meditative percussion'd ambient yoga music with a fast tempo.
[https://www.jukedeck.com/share/48c5695b3faf1211b216fec2dd591...](https://www.jukedeck.com/share/48c5695b3faf1211b216fec2dd5916ad2a177ea906283427c7340969754c77d8)

~~~
espadrine
I feel lucky with the first song I generated:
[https://www.jukedeck.com/share/2220b4dea9fde155ffbe9ccc7015b...](https://www.jukedeck.com/share/2220b4dea9fde155ffbe9ccc7015b2146bfbe72425fc94a937c1569cd7646267)
It sounds really good.

------
flippyhead
If I take the buy the copy right option, does it mean that the AI won't ever
produce the same song again? And how do you handle not occasionally producing
duplicate songs when someone else enters similar settings?

~~~
edrex1
@flippyhead We're working on how to ensure that duplication is impossible -
but at the moment it's incredibly, incredibly unlikely!

------
lux
Would be awesome to be able to make small edits (lower or replace an
instrument), but congrats on the solid execution of a cool idea!

~~~
edrex1
Thanks a lot. That's something we hope to be able to offer soon!

------
philippelh
I was wondering, what would happen if the algorithm create an existing riff
and use it in a composition? Gotye use a riff from "Luiz Bonfá - Seville" in
"Somebody I Used to Know" and it costs him 1M$

------
solyaris
Short answer: I'm sorry, I'm against the tech/business approach of this
project.

Notes: I'm an ambient electronic music maker (and software maker too). I saw a
lot of similar projects since Brian Eno's generative music project. I have
been also interested in making algorithmic music (using some AI/artificial
neural network schemas), using amazing Supercollider, for a while. I never
achieved interesting results, in terms of "deep energy" instead "embedded"
when music is made by "special" humans (so called "artists"). Full stop.

Experimenting soundscapes CREATION, in recent years I was back to what I call
(along with Steve Roach): "analogic approach": sonic seeds as analogic waves
(electro-acoustic) -> (digital) elaborations made by human(s) artist. No MIDI.
No "samples" usage as-is. No presets.

I could call the musical secret as a case of human intelligence: "search and
discovery" of unknown. Because, this is the point, music is discoveryng of
mistery.

BTW, I do not want to enter in the loyality-free / real-time composition
topic. So long discussed for so many years among electronic music communities!
Good music, is like science inventions: come from "singularities".

That said, an interesting point, for me, is the fact Artificial Intelligence
could help musicians to make music. Ok, but this is another story, another
vision of what music is, for humans, for machines

respect giorgio

------
xs
When I first read the headline this is what I was hoping for. Auto generated,
upbeat, electronic music, that continuously changes, which I can listen to it
all day while at work. I need music playing all day, and these days I've been
trying to find electronic music that is non-memorable yet upbeat so that it's
motivating but not distracting.

Instead I got a 5 minute long song. For my needs, I'll stick with soundcloud
"Dj sets" which seem to go on for a few hours each.

~~~
edrex1
That's a really good idea, and something we'd love to provide. We've only set
the 5-minute maximum in v1.0 - there's no reason we couldn't give people
access to more extended music. Hopefully when we do you might be able to use
it at work!

------
Schwolop
For context - I'm building autonomous Escape Rooms that react to the player's
actions. We currently have several long tracks that fit various sections of
the games, and we switch between them at story junctures, by playing loud
sound effects that mask the transitions.

I would pay in the order of thousands of $ (pounds in your case...) for this
system running locally in my network, and in what I would call 'continuous
mode'. By which I mean, I give it initial conditions and the track just
evolves continuously forever[1].

Ideally, I could then send additional configuration messages and have it
evolve further. e.g. Start with ambient/sparse. After a few minutes, I send a
command to transition to ambient/sci-fi. Then later, to electronic/aggressive,
with a seamless transition between. Even better if I can have a command that
is essentially "react to this message", and it does something like a cymbal
clash or whatever is appropriate for the settings.

I've done improvised theatre shows before with a jazz band that did all this
for us, and it was AMAZING! Being able to do it with an automated system would
be a game-changer for my business. I've been considering writing it myself,
but it would cost at least tens of thousands of dollars worth of my time, and
our current solution is sufficiently adequate that I'm not ready to do so yet.

[1] Ironically, given your current business model, I'd actually have almost
zero interest in retaining the music after it's been played.)

On a positive note, I really enjoyed all the tracks I did make!

~~~
edrex1
Thanks so much Schwolop - glad you like the tracks you made! Do you have a
site for what you're doing? I'd love to get in touch about a potential
collaboration.

~~~
Schwolop
Since we're B2B and know who our customers are, we have only a very sparse
site at www.cubescape.com.au, but you can email tom.allen at that domain to
get in touch. Cheers.

~~~
edrex1
Thanks a lot @Schwolop - will do!

------
thom
This is cool, but I can't help but pine for the day in 10 years time when
someone can do this for photorealistic images.

------
qq66
The output is interesting... decent enough for an ambient background track! An
interesting Version 2 would be a way to construct a song for a particular
video (perhaps ingesting the Adobe Premiere project file)... Making sure the
downbeats are synchronized to visual cuts, being able to switch moods when the
video calls for it, and perhaps even tweaking the video timing to match the
rhythm (a Premiere plugin could allow the editor to specify an approximate end
time for a clip, and Jukedeck could tweak the length to be an exact number of
beats).

~~~
edrex1
Thanks - really interesting idea. We can already make the exact duration and
number of beats work, so it would be a question of lining that up with various
points in the video.

~~~
qq66
You could ask for a naming convention in Premiere -- so that various clips or
chapters are tagged with #dark or #exciting in their title, and then Jukedeck
would play the appropriate type of music at the right time. If you can't get
it lined up perfectly, you should transition the music before the video cut,
not after.

The start time for a clip is much more important than the end time, so you
should adjust the cutoff time for the clip by shrinking it from the end (never
expanding it, as clips are often truncated when the footage becomes unusable,
i.e. when someone walked in front of the camera, etc.)

I can imagine a Premiere plugin with a stored credit card, and you guys doing
a brisk business that way. You could even then become a marketplace for
royalty music, have a store where people can upload their music tagged with
moods, and video creators could see royalty-free options from Jukedeck or
royalty options from third parties.

Places you can add unique IP are: the ability to extract a mood from the video
clip itself (most likely through color grading, the speed of pans, the
frequency of cuts, and whether it's tripod or handheld), and the ability to
automatically extract a mood from 3rd-party music, so I can automatically see
the pop songs that are best fits for my video.

Find a way to do this without having to upload the actual video file, because
that will kill the experience. Work-in-progress video files are often multi-
gigabyte.

~~~
edrex1
Really interesting ideas @qq66 - thanks!

------
mfrenchy
Pretty cool app. I can definitely see it being useful.

On a side note, please minify your app.js file. It's 4mb and took forever to
load. I almost left the site due to that.

~~~
edrex1
Thanks for the suggestion - we'll look into this asap!

------
cleansy
This could replace my spotify subscription at all. It's exciting to hear a
song that I and a software have made for the first time and maybe I am the
only one who ever listens to it*. Michael from Vsauce talked about 'will we
ever run out of new music?'
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAcjV60RnRw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAcjV60RnRw)

~~~
edrex1
That's a really interesting way of using this - to make music that no one else
will hear. We might explore that some more!

------
Dwolb
Really cool product! Lots of good feedback on the page so I'm sure that's
exciting.

A lot of people are mentioning video games, but another interesting use case
for real-time streaming would be for running. There's tons of data on my
smartphone that can help inform where the music might want to go next. Would
definitely be cool to have my own personal band synced with my body's running
rhythm.

~~~
edrex1
Thanks @Dwolb - great idea, and this is actually one of the things we're
thinking about. We'll be announcing new products as and when they're released
on our mailing list!

------
module0000
This is fantastic, could we get longer tracks? I want to use this for
generating music in our corporate phone system, right now you get a randomly
chosen ambient track, and this could let us provide unique music for anyone
who has the [dis?]pleasure of being stuck in our phone system. Maybe even a
"press * to listen to a new song" option.

------
blazespin
post your tracks people, I want to hear more :D

Here are some:

[https://www.jukedeck.com/share/719dc9ccb6488e44bc5a5019ac6e4...](https://www.jukedeck.com/share/719dc9ccb6488e44bc5a5019ac6e4926d70b1a001ff8ccfbcbbaa89264e90b8b)
[https://www.jukedeck.com/share/fa3ed812e6710a48f8abcf2392be7...](https://www.jukedeck.com/share/fa3ed812e6710a48f8abcf2392be77c5aba5418900e25e46d116d71772ceb1a1)
[https://www.jukedeck.com/share/4f6b44bd50d958a0c00c4044248f5...](https://www.jukedeck.com/share/4f6b44bd50d958a0c00c4044248f5f2d2d7a8f87137c2094e9982356fe4146e3)

~~~
pcthrowaway
I really liked this one
[https://www.jukedeck.com/share/b1a313acb1f2cdd3c4d24080536c9...](https://www.jukedeck.com/share/b1a313acb1f2cdd3c4d24080536c944b45401a860aa7e06886ce9b36f52ea830)

------
soperj
It'd be interesting as a musician that often plays just by myself if I could
record and upload it somewhere and have something to add accompanying music.
So say a guitar track, and have an "AI" that could add drums & bass that fit
the timing.

~~~
fryguy
I think that's sort of the idea of Microsoft's Songsmith.

------
joeyspn
Add MIDI export and I'm sold...

~~~
edrex1
That's a great idea - can I ask what you'd want to use the resulting MIDI for?

~~~
m1sta_
Not OP but I second this request. For a composer generated music can be a
fantastic starting place. I'd love to be contacted if/when such a feature was
added.

~~~
edrex1
Hey @m1sta_ - as I said to @joeyspn, we might be able to get you the MIDI!
Could you email me at hello at [our company name] dot com?

------
dkroy
No need to search soundcloud or google for background music for your youtube
vlog or intros. It's kind of nice that you can even slice to size right off of
the bat. This does seem like a time saver for that market. Either way cool
idea!

~~~
edrex1
Thanks a lot @dkroy - glad you like it!

------
Zekio
The music it generates in Electronic - Aggressive - Drum and bass - 130-135
bpm could replace my spotify subscription, pretty good stuff and when you get
tired of a track, you just generate a new one that you can download Awesome!

~~~
edrex1
That's awesome to hear - thanks!

------
colmvp
Honestly, I spent a good amount of time on it trying to think how to create a
video that matched the music I was 'creating.' I also saw myself creating a
long song just to play in the background. Cool stuff.

~~~
edrex1
Thanks @colmvp. If you do make any videos using the music you make, send them
our way! And if you're interested in creating long songs, how long would you
like them to be?

------
lectrick
Does anyone (perhaps a music theorist) know what rules determine what notes
sound well following each other/together?

I find an interesting parallel between 1/2/4/8 repeating beats/parts in songs,
and binary...

~~~
edrex1
My background is in music theory, and, as others have commented here, this is
a question that there's no clear, agreed-upon answer to yet. Music theory can
tell us what composers tend to do - which chords they choose should follow
each other, which notes to use when - but it's not as good at telling us _why_
those chords / notes sound good together.

In building Jukedeck, we're applying our own theories about what makes good
music. And, like any musical composition, it's an experiment!

~~~
joeyspn
> In building Jukedeck, we're applying our own theories about what makes good
> music.

Have you thought about applying also common patterns found in the best selling
hits? Hooktheory has a nice DB for this:

[https://www.hooktheory.com/api/trends/docs](https://www.hooktheory.com/api/trends/docs)

------
cian
Nice work, really look forward to listening to some of what this creates!!

------
afro88
This is so awesome. Does anyone remember Algomusic? It was a PD program for
Amiga from the early 90s that did generative rave tunes. This reminds me a lot
of that, in a good way. Great job!

~~~
edrex1
Thanks so much - really appreciate the support.

------
usefulcat
If I were doing this, I'd be interested in finding ways to find out more about
what people like and don't like in the generated songs and then use that to
improve the algorithm.

------
z3t4
I would like a medieval genre! (for fantasy RPG's)

~~~
edrex1
We'll see what we can do!

------
z3t4
Make a top list with the most shared and liked music!

~~~
edrex1
This is actually something we have planned!

------
kafkaesq
Will look forward to drilling down into your samples, once the site stops
getting slammed. In the meantime, you may want to replace the live auto-
generation demo with a genuinely random (i.e. non-upvoted, or otherwise
curated) pre-generated samples (that is to say: fairly representative of your
automatic generative process, even though they happen to be pre-recorded).

Being as every second is precious, to a first-time user of your site. And as
we know, "Any sufficiently advanced technology is indistinguishable from a
rigged demo."

~~~
edrex1
Thanks for this - just to check, which demo are you talking about? Do you mean
when you create a track straight from the homepage? Because if so, that's not
curated!

~~~
kafkaesq
Yeah, the demo on the front page where you get to choose from a couple of
parameters. From a UX standpoint, there's no reason those samples need to be
_live_ -generated. A random pick from a large number of pre-generated samples
(i.e. a large-ish pool of static samples, for each parameterized setting) will
have the same effect, and give the user a much quicker response.

~~~
edrex1
Ah - understood. The generation process is actually exactly the same on the
homepage as on the dashboard, so what you're hearing is a genuine, non-curated
example of our music!

------
udev
Brilliant execution! Congratulations!

My Folk song sounded pretty cool, and couldn't help but imagine some video
game action that would fit the music.

~~~
edrex1
Thanks so much - really glad you like it.

------
MzHN
Now you just need to add a prose generator and a singing voice synthesizer and
you can produce the next hit songs.

~~~
edrex1
Ha - we're a way off that!

------
lfowles
Note: Some of your pages don't have titles, making me wonder if they ever
finished loading when I see the tab!

~~~
edrex1
Thanks for pointing this out - will get on it asap!

------
biot
Your logo/favicon is brilliant, combining the J and D of jukedeck and shaped
into a musical note.

~~~
m1sta_
The visual designer as a whole needs some kudos.

------
blazespin
One problem is that you might want to make it so you can hear a sample before
it consumes your quota.

~~~
mejari
Isn't the quota only applied to downloads? So you can listen to it before you
download it.

~~~
edrex1
That's right - sorry, we've obviously got to improve our copy! The quota is
only applied to downloads - you can create as many tracks as you like and
listen to them for free.

------
beyti
It is becoming so easy (freakishly creepy easy) to become a music artist this
century.

------
icefox
Feature Request: be able to take an existing generated track and change its
length.

~~~
edrex1
Totally agree - this would be awesome. We'll see what we can do.

------
MikeNomad
How does Jukedeck's output differ from Koan > Noatikl ?

~~~
edrex1
We want both non-musicians and musicians to be able to use Jukedeck, and this
affects the kinds of controls we present to the user, which are quite
different from in Noatikl. And we also offer use of the site, and a bunch of
music, for free!

------
anentropic
I want the inverse

